# Sore throat in the am......Why , taking meds ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Im taking Prilosec twice a day, and Librax twice a day, Why am I getting this sore throat in the mornings, and a little in the afternoons.....?I have Barretts/Acid reflux/ and IBS .


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,How much Prilosec are you taking? I have to take40mg because 20mg only relieves some of my symptoms. What is Librax? I am not familier with that. Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks before all of you're symptoms are relieved.Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I take Prilosec 20 mg twice a day, am and pm. Librax, is for my IBS anti spasmodic med.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,I used to take Prilosec in the am and pm also.It did not work for me that way. By dinnertimeI was getting heartburn again and getting a sore throat. Now I take 2 20 mg Prilosec in the am before breakfast.This works a lot better for me. I used to be on 40mg of Protonix. The Prilosec is alot cheaper for me and works well.You may want to ask you're Dr. if you can change you're scedule with the Prisolec, and take a higher dose.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

He told me I could take 80 mg of Prilosec a day if I needed to. I couldn't believe that, but that's what he told me.


----------

